# Что за фирма Fisitalia



## senar (20 Мар 2017)

Уважаемые господа знатоки и специалисты.
Встал вопрос о приобретении для дочери выборного аккордеона в размере или 3/4 или 7/8 или что нибудь посередине).
Ну понятно есть Пиджини есть Бугари, а вот нашел такую фирму как Fisitalia 
конкретно вот такой инструмент 
http://www.fisitalia.com/acc-3434fb.aspx
цена вполне адекватная, отсюда вопрос, а кто нибудь что нибудь знает про эту марку? ну про инструменты, голоса и т.д. 
Был бы весьма признателен за информацию.
Спасибо


----------



## zet10 (20 Мар 2017)

А адекватная цена это сколько?


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2017)

*senar*,

У богатых свои причуды... Выборный... Даже не готово-выборный инструмент 3/4 ?...  Более чем странный запрос, независимо от фирмы производителя ИМХО...


----------



## senar (21 Мар 2017)

vev писал:


> *senar*,
> 
> У богатых свои причуды... Выборный... Даже не готово-выборный инструмент 3/4 ?...  Более чем странный запрос, независимо от фирмы производителя ИМХО...


Добрый день, ну богатства то как раз и нет.(((..

А насчет выборки, прошу прощения имелось в в иду конечно Готово-выборный, но собственно у производителей он идет как Cоnvertor, ну и у наших тоже многие пишут просто выборка, поэтому позволил себе написать сокращенно. Если это в корне меняет дело то тогда конечно).

Мне бы конечно лучше и дальше на Амике от Хонера чтоб ребенок играл, но преподаватели настоятельно рекомендуют уже к сл году покупать готово-выборный инструмент.

Проблема в том, что звук у Юпитера ну совсем уж. .ка кто не нравиться, баяны у них хорошие а вот Аккордеоны что то не хвалят.
Опять же вопрос веса для девочки все таки не мало важен. вот по этому и ищем итальянский.


----------



## senar (21 Мар 2017)

zet10 писал:


> А адекватная цена это сколько?


3500 ойро


----------



## tsyganiymax (22 Мар 2017)

scandalli делают инструменты с прямой декой, они легче.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (22 Мар 2017)

tsyganiymax (22.03.2017, 12:41) писал:


> scandalli делают инструменты с прямой декой, они легче.


Полезная инфа,грех жаловаться...


----------



## vev (22 Мар 2017)

*senar*,

а сколько ребенку и какие планы на будущее? Если продолжать музыкальную карьеру, то покупка г/в хоть какой то смысл имеет, а просто для ДМШ да еще и 3/4 - 7/8 - вещь весьма сомнительная, независимо от мнения преподавателя ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2017)

3500 евро за Физиталию адекватная цена? Не думаю! Что такое Физиталия?Это инструменты третьего уровня, ну типа Фантини только ещё хуже! В районе 3500-4000 тысяч,можно уже купить себе либо Скандалли, либо Пиджини,это лидеры аккордеоностроения  в Италии, и эти инструменты ликвидны ,потом их всегда можно будет продать с минимальной потерей! А "Fisitalia"?... Инструменты не о чем... Так что я бы не советовал за эти деньги, реальная цена ему 2-2300 евро не более, вот при такой цене ещё можно было бы подумать.


----------



## senar (24 Мар 2017)

vev писал:


> *senar*,
> 
> а сколько ребенку и какие планы на будущее? Если продолжать музыкальную карьеру, то покупка г/в хоть какой то смысл имеет, а просто для ДМШ да еще и 3/4 - 7/8 - вещь весьма сомнительная, независимо от мнения преподавателя ИМХО


Дочке 10 лет. Планы видимо продолжать. Так как есть очевидные успехи, ну то есть призовые места на городских конкурсах.
Почему упираемся в Г/В, потому что со 12 лет, на некоторых конкурсах в условиях написано что необходимо исполнение на Г/В инструменте.


----------



## senar (24 Мар 2017)

zet10 писал:


> 3500 евро за Физиталию адекватная цена? Не думаю! Что такое Физиталия?Это инструменты третьего уровня, ну типа Фантини только ещё хуже! В районе 3500-4000 тысяч,можно уже купить себе либо Скандалли, либо Пиджини,это лидеры аккордеоностроения  в Италии, и эти инструменты ликвидны ,потом их всегда можно будет продать с минимальной потерей! А "Fisitalia"?... Инструменты не о чем... Так что я бы не советовал за эти деньги, реальная цена ему 2-2300 евро не более, вот при такой цене ещё можно было бы подумать.


Спасибо - понял...)


----------

